# 2019 CFB Playoff: Ou/Lsu



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

4 pm is coming up quick. The closer we get the more I feel we'll see a shoot out. 

It's time boys.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

This is gonna be a good game!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

Go Tigahs


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Go LSU,,,,


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

I’ve been pacing the floors for two weeks. Geaux Tigas!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Can hardly wait to hear coach O sing the National Anthem. Dude can sing, son!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

Made sure my youngest daughter in Michigan is sporting her apparel


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Pretty tragic story about the OC for LSU who’s daughter in law died in that plane crash coming to the game today.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

Whoever throws the bomb early gonna win


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Here we go


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

I picked LSU but kinda hope Hurts wins!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

That girl riding in the wagon looked pretty good. Did you see her T?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

plumber_1969 said:


> Made sure my youngest daughter in Michigan is sporting her apparel


Where at in MI?,,,,can PM me if you want,,,,


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I picked LSU but kinda hope Hurts wins!



Tough one...been an OU fan since childhood, but am in awe of what LSU has done this year. Believe they win it. All!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Not a good opening series for OK


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Oklahoma off to bad start!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> That girl riding in the wagon looked pretty good. Did you see her T?


missed out lol


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Oklahoma off to bad start!


Good I hope they get slaughtered


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Tough one...been an OU fan since childhood, but am in awe of what LSU has done this year. Believe they win it. All!


TD LSU you may be right!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Boom...LSU gonna bust a hole in the floorboard pushn the gas pedal!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2019)

Well that didn't take long. Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

7-0 Tigers just like that


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Where at in MI?,,,,can PM me if you want,,,,



She’s up in Holly


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

plumber_1969 said:


> She’s up in Holly


Been there several times,,,,got my boat near there,,,,


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

Come on tigers!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Been there several times,,,,got my boat near there,,,,



They have some big deer on their property


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

7-7


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 997055


? ? ? ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

14-7 LSU


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow!  Joe Burrow is goot!  In case you didn’t know


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Duff said:


> Wow!  Joe Burrow is goot!  In case you didn’t know


The best,,,,another Tom Brady,,,,


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Missed that call....def PI


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2019)

Saban in da hooooouse!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

well Alabama is still paying refs to keep Hurts from winning!

If the refs don’t call that PI game is over for Hurts!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> well Alabama is still paying refs to keep Hurts from winning!
> 
> If the refs don’t call that PI game is over for Hurts!


Huh?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Huh?


Everyone knows that was PI on 3rd Down and they didn’t call it, he drug the receiver down before the pass got there!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Burrows is too GOOD!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Couple more missed calls by the refs and they will be promoted to the NFL.


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The best,,,,another Tom Brady,,,,


Most impressive college qb I can remember


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

If Hurts don’t score here this will be a blowout!


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 28, 2019)

Sooner may need a standing 8 count soon
Tigers are no joke...


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

Pulling for the blowout!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

21-7 Tony the Tiger


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow!! What a cheap shot!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

He’s gone!

That was a cheap shot!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

If that's not targeting, I don't know what is


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

Targeting and he’s gone


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Cheap shot. I expect this type of behavior from bama and Auburn, not Oklahoma.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Bye bye.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Oklahoma needs a stop if they are gonna have a chance!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

BALLGAME!!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

Okay Tigers, please run the ball for awhile


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Dang! Burrow is Superman! Good, gracious alive! 

28-7 LSU


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> He’s gone!
> 
> That was a cheap shot!



Getting manhandled on Natl. TV was more than he could bare...


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

Pound them down for the next two quarters


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Everyone knows that was PI on 3rd Down and they didn’t call it, he drug the receiver down before the pass got there!


I understand that part. Looked a lot like the way the Dawgs were defending the Texas A&M receivers this year


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

I've not seen a QB this accurate for this many games in a long time. Dude has been playing on such a high level all season. I hope Fromm is watching so he can learn from the master Burrow.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah, this one's ovah.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

LSU owns the Benz!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

I keep having flashbacks of the SEC championship game. Gotta pour some water on myself.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2019)

I don’t feel so bad about losing to them now.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 28, 2019)

I heard some talking head say that Clemson and TOSU were the 2 best teams in the country.  LSU is by far the best team, Burrows is the best QB, not Justin Fields or Lawrence.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Burrows won't look good in Bengals unifom.........

Blowout city.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I understand that part. Looked a lot like the way the Dawgs were defending the Texas A&M receivers this year


Must have learned from Bama!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 28, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I don’t feel so bad about losing to them now.



The Dawgs gave them a lot better game than this.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 28, 2019)

LSU looks like they want it more than Oklahoma.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Intercepted.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I heard some talking head say that Clemson and TOSU were the 2 best teams in the country.  LSU is by far the best team, Burrows is the best QB, not Justin Fields or Lawrence.


I really don’t think Ohio or Clemson can touch LSU & Burrows they are just too good this year!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Good Grief!

TD!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

LSU is bringing it home!

I’m a Jalen fan as a player and LSU is the real deal!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Lawd have mercy! LSU making Oklahoma look like Georgia in this one! 

35-7 LSU but feels like it's 135-0


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow. Bring in the 3rd string


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Lawd have mercy! LSU making Oklahoma look like Georgia in this one!
> 
> 35-7 LSU but feels like it's 135-0


The pups sux,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

And the Tigas get the ball back at the start of the third. I made elk tamale pie in honor of my mom for this Cajun beat down


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 28, 2019)

Oklahoma sucks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The pups sux,,,,? ? ? ?


Thanks for the compliment, Cap'n Cruch!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Lawd have mercy! LSU making Oklahoma look like Georgia in this one!
> 
> 35-7 LSU but feels like it's 135-0



I wouldn’t take it quite that far. Oklahoma has won two NCs sense 1980.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The pups sux,,,,? ? ? ?


pups can make up our mind!


----------



## Resica (Dec 28, 2019)

Nothin worse than a non competitive game, unless of course it's your team and you're doing the blowing out. 2nd game can't start soon enough.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I wouldn’t take it quite that far. Oklahoma has won two NCs sense 1980.


Sense? You Bammers kill me!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey everybody, Professor Ruger is in the house!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

I know Ou has been a 2nd half team but dadgum ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Must have learned from Bama!


It's obvious Kirby didn't learn much at Bama. Nick was the defensive coordinator. Kirby was the puppet on the string. Definitely got locked out of the offensive meetings


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Hey everybody, Professor Ruger is in the house!



It’s ok Silver, my hillbilly slang don’t change the facts.
Getting past denial is the first step in healing you know.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> It's obvious Kirby didn't learn much at Bama. Nick was the defensive coordinator. Kirby was the puppet on the string. Definitely got locked out of the offensive meetings


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Hey everybody, Professor Ruger is in the house!


Just mad they paid to much money and still couldn’t beat Auburn!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

WOW!

TD


----------



## Mattval (Dec 28, 2019)

LSU is killing  us!   


Go Sooners!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 28, 2019)

Borreaux has thrown for 10,257 yards in the first half


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

And 66 TDs


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

plumber_1969 said:


> Borreaux has thrown for 10,257 yards in the first half


? ? ? ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

LSU should take Burrow out if they score again!
This is not even close!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Talk about a blowout.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s ok Silver, my hillbilly slang don’t change the facts.
> Getting past denial is the first healing you know.


You brought up 1980. No denial here. I know the last time we won a NC. And when you poke a Dawg, expect to get it back.  

42-14 LSU Rolling


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

Tear em up!  Make it 84 points


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

Whip Alabama west so them bammers will shut up about MUH JALEN


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Tear em up!  Make it 84 points


If Burrows stays in they prolly could!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Good gracious! LSU is slaughtering! 

49-14


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

49-14


----------



## jmac7469 (Dec 28, 2019)

So can we stop putting undeserving teams in the playoff yet? Vandy played lsu closer than this.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

laura Rutledge is HAWT


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow just walked in the door and see this,Bama looses again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Burrow has 403 yards in the first half! The first half! That's video game stats!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

We gonna eat some gumbo and come back and win 
coach O


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Wow just walked in the door and see this,Bama looses again.


Muh Jalen got rangs on his fangers


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

And Urban didn’t play him ????


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> So can we stop putting undeserving teams in the playoff yet? Vandy played lsu closer than this.


Oklahoma IS the #4 team. There isn’t a team more deserving. Joe burrow is a beast


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2019)

James12 said:


> And Urban didn’t play him ????


IKR.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

There's that dumb Nick Saban commercial again!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

??
saban trying to get a rang on his fanger selling insurance


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> ??
> saban trying to get a rang on his fanger selling insurance


Old codger getting desperate now! Anything for a ring. Any kind of ring!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Muh Jalen got rangs on his fangers


Kirby got National championship rangs on his fangers too. None from the University of Georgia of course


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> You brought up 1980. No denial here. I know the last time we won a NC. And when you poke a Dawg, expect to get it back.
> 
> 42-14 LSU Rolling



 I’ll buy it anytime.
You were right if the DAWGs had made it this game would look the same.
BAMA hung 41 points on these guys to a loss, Burrow is incredible.

Now to cheer for Clemson, that’ll be odd.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Dominating QB and receivers 
What a combination.
Record setting combination.


----------



## antharper (Dec 28, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Wow just walked in the door and see this,Bama looses again.


Fish biting ?


----------



## weagle (Dec 28, 2019)

The way LSU is playing right now, there isn't a college team in the last 10 years that would beat them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ll buy it anytime.
> You were right if the DAWGs had made it this game would look the same.
> BAMA hung 41 points on these guys to a loss, Burrow is incredible.
> 
> Now to cheer for Clemson, that’ll be odd.


All in fun, my brother! *Always! *


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

weagle said:


> The way LSU is playing right now, there isn't a college team in the last 10 years that would beat them.


Muh bammers


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

FYI they beat auburn by a field goal


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

Ho hum
7 TDs , 500 yards of offense.
In the first half.
Of a CFP game.
Unbelievable


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 28, 2019)

LSU is pretty good


----------



## jmac7469 (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Oklahoma IS the #4 team. There isn’t a team more deserving. Joe burrow is a beast


Oklahoma plays in a terrible conference against sub par competition. Oklahoma deserves nothing. Especially the ranking they were gifted, because Utah desided not to show up against Oregon. Oklahoma wouldn't be the 6th best team in the sec or big ten.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Oklahoma IS the #4 team. There isn’t a team more deserving. Joe burrow is a beast


Auburn is better than Okhoma. Not deserving though. Lost a couple of the 6 top ten games they had to play


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

weagle said:


> The way LSU is playing right now, there isn't a college team in the last 10 years that would beat them.


That's what we're talking about over here now. Can't remember a team this efficient for so many games. LSU is playing like an angry, hungry bunch. Fun to watch, no matter what team it is. Unless it's your team on the receiving end of such an epic beat down, of course.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> Oklahoma plays in a terrible conference against sub par competition. Oklahoma deserves nothing. Especially the ranking they were gifted, because Utah desided not to show up against Oregon. Oklahoma wouldn't be the 6th best team in the sec or big ten.


Well most of their starting secondary is out but I’ll agree to a point. No other team did what they needed to to get that #4 spot


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 28, 2019)

antharper said:


> Fish biting ?


I'm winning


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2019)

All i can do is shake my head at this game. Burrow is a phenom. It's not that OU is so bad, but LSU is on a different plane of existence.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> That's what we're talking about over here now. Can't remember a team this efficient for so many games. LSU is playing like an angry, hungry bunch. Fun to watch, no matter what team it is. Unless it's your team on the receiving end of such an epic beat down, of course.


I said it at the beginning of the season,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> Auburn is better than Okhoma. Not deserving though. Lost a couple of the 6 top ten games they had to play


Agreed. But we’ll never know. They don’t play this year


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> No other team did what they needed to to get that #4 spot


You would be correct!


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 28, 2019)

Now this is what a great Quarterback and great receivers looks like.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> LSU is pretty good


 You think


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You think


? ? ? ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> Now this is what a great Quarterback and great receivers looks like.


Not only that, but some of those throws and catches looked like part of a circus act. Just crazy.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Agreed. But we’ll never know. They don’t play this year


But, in Oklahoma's defense, we drew them in a bowl game couple years ago and the put the spank on us. One of the very few times we got beat when we couldn't point the finger at gus. Just a regular whooping.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

But muh tide "hung" 41.....


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Not only that, but some of those throws and catches looked like part of a circus act. Just crazy.


Perfect storm. Burro is up to it, the recievers are up to it, and Ensminger figured it out. They can't be stopped at the college level. But it's a team doing this, not a staff or a program. Unlike Uga and Bama, Lsu will fall off next year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> Now this is what a AWESOME Quarterback and great receivers looks like.


FIFY


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> But, in Oklahoma's defense, we drew them in a bowl game couple years ago and the put the spank on us. One of the very few times we got beat when we couldn't point the finger at gus. Just a regular whooping.


You can’t compare past seasons. I think auburn would beat oaky this year though. The biggest surprise to me is the Oklahoma offensive line. No time for Hurts at all


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You can’t compare past seasons. I think auburn would beat oaky this year though. The biggest surprise to me is the Oklahoma offensive line. No time for Hurts at all


I think it is LSU defense is just really good.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Joe Burrows replacement in 2020 has some BIG shoes to fill!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Joe Burrows replacement in 2020 has some BIG shoes to fill!


Can you say Tom Brady,,,,


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 28, 2019)

Like them or hate them LSU deserves all the credit for a great performance. I kinda feel sorry for Oklahoma not sure they should have came out second half.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

56-14 WOW


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Can you say Tom Brady,,,,


Except for the ability to scramble


----------



## weagle (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Joe Burrows replacement in 2020 has some BIG shoes to fill!



I will not be sorry to see him move on.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 28, 2019)

Funny story. I went fishing this afternoon, stopped for a bite on the way home. Looked up and saw the score of this game. I may have made an exclamation regarding a bit of divine excrement.

LSU is molly-whopping Oklahoma out behind the woodshed like a rented redheaded mule's step child.


----------



## srb (Dec 28, 2019)

They may put 60 up, Even if they bring in 3 4 string runners......


----------



## srb (Dec 28, 2019)

Oklahoma defense is ?


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 28, 2019)

I don’t think Oklahoma is that bad it’s just LSU is that good and can make a good team look inept. Case in point was the SEC championship.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> LSU should take Burrow out if they score again!
> This is not even close!


I repeat my statement!


----------



## weagle (Dec 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I repeat my statement!



Yep.  Time to get the back ups some snaps.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

They absolutely should take Burrows out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

4HAND said:


> They absolutely should take Burrows out.


Might be time to take out Hurts too.  This is ova!


----------



## Coenen (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Might be time to take out Hurts too.  This is ova!


I don't think they've got Tua waiting on the sideline.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

Uh oh.  OU "hanging" 21


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

I wonder how bammer fans watched this one ?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Funny story. I went fishing this afternoon, stopped for a bite on the way home. Looked up and saw the score of this game. I may have made an exclamation regarding a bit of divine excrement.
> 
> LSU is molly-whopping Oklahoma out behind the woodshed like a rented redheaded mule's step child.


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I wonder how bammer fans watched this one ?


Hollering about glad jalen left and he never really was a Bammer....


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I wonder how bammer fans watched this one ?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Oklahoma had about as much business in this game as Vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

I dont think they would have been in the conversation in the SEC.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I've not seen a QB this accurate for this many games in a long time. Dude has been playing on such a high level all season. I hope Fromm is watching so he can learn from the master Burrow.



Definitely no sign of the Heisman jinx....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Now Hurts is moving the ball against the last string.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Oklahoma IS the #4 team. There isn’t a team more deserving. Joe burrow is a beast



LSU defense may not have deserved much praise earlier in the year...but they deserve it now. GA game the lights came on!


----------



## Coenen (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Tell us how you really feel


Just trying to be as thorough as the whupping LSU is laying on the Sooners.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

If the game was 6 quarters long, Oklahoma might have had a chance......


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2019)

OK had no chance.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

It could have been 98 to 14. I repeat OK had no more business in this game than Georgia did, but I believe there are at least 5 teams in the SEC better than Oklahoma. Auburn, Alabama, Florida, Georgia and LSU. Maybe UT and A&M.


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 28, 2019)

They shouldnt let this conference even play in the playoffs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

This year's #4 was bound to take a whooping no matter who it was. Not sure any other team vying for that spot would've fared much better. Lsu is full stride


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Clempson OU looser will end up higher than the winner when LSU gets through with them.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Predictions for Ohio  vs Clemson??? Im pullin for Ohio.  Oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> This year's #4 was bound to take a whooping no matter who it was. Not sure any other team vying for that spot would've fared much better. Lsu is full stride



SS, whatever the latest name for that conference is, you could have made an all star team out of them and the results would have been the same. FSU with Willie coaching would have made a better showing.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 28, 2019)

RedHills said:


> LSU defense may not have deserved much praise earlier in the year...but they deserve it now. GA game the lights came on!


Actually,  it was the A&M game the week before Georgia.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 28, 2019)

Well, that was, as we say, a clinic.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2019)

Lost all respect for Burrow and LSU after that comment in post game.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 28, 2019)

As one of my friends so eloquent stated, "Maybe [Oklahoma] should've boomered sooner."


----------



## Resica (Dec 28, 2019)

What'd he say?


----------



## jmac7469 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hopefully osu will take care of clemson and we will get the national title game we deserve.


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> This year's #4 was bound to take a whooping no matter who it was. Not sure any other team vying for that spot would've fared much better. Lsu is full stride




This right here ^^


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> Hopefully osu will take care of clemson and we will get the national title game we deserve.



It will have to be a better game.


----------



## jmac7469 (Dec 28, 2019)

I mean almost anything will be better than what the committee just gave us. But seriously lsu osu will be a great game. Clemson though should be real fresh and rested they haven't played a game since around October of 2018...


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> I mean almost anything will be better than what the committee just gave us. But seriously lsu osu will be a great game. Clemson though should be real fresh and rested they haven't played a game since around October of 2018...


So tell us. Who should have been #4?


----------



## weagle (Dec 28, 2019)

Resica said:


> What'd he say?



Very generic post game: "We prepared for this" " We need to finish" stuff they are coached to say.


----------



## Resica (Dec 28, 2019)

weagle said:


> Very generic post game: "We prepared for this" " We need to finish" stuff they are coached to say.


Roger. Thanks.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

So basically  nothing out of line or any reason to "lose respect"?


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 28, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Lost all respect for Burrow and LSU after that comment in post game.


Well you might as well because clemson cant beat em


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2019)

fireman1501 said:


> Well you might as well because clemson cant beat em


We will see.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

fireman1501 said:


> Well you might as well because clemson cant beat em



Well I sure hope they get to try


----------



## jmac7469 (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So tell us. Who should have been #4?


Florida, georgia or Oregon. All are better than any team ranked in the top 12, outside 1-3.  All 3 had better resumes than anyone else. Oregon would have captured more west coast viewers which does matter. Florida would have made the game more interesting as they are healthy for the first time since the first snap against Miami. Georgia because you could have left lsu at 2 and had lsu over Clemson, while georgia and ohio state would be a better match up on paper at least. But likely would have another all sec championship.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Lost all respect for Burrow and LSU after that comment in post game.



Didnt catch that one....What did he say


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 28, 2019)

I think Burrow has thrown more TD passes in 2019 in Mercedes Benz Stadium than Matt Ryan. Man the Falcons suck.


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So tell us. Who should have been #4?


alabama


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2019)

Joe Burrows is a freak!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So tell us. Who should have been #4?



I was not talking about who should have been #4, I was talking about how bad the big 12 is. Or is it the big 11 now.


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 28, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Well I sure hope they get to try


I hope they do also..but they better tighten up


----------



## RedHills (Dec 28, 2019)

fireman1501 said:


> I hope they do also..but they better tighten up



Trev looks like a deer in the headlights.

Dang there Dobbins goes again!


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 28, 2019)

I am starting to think that clemson really hasn't played anyone. Lol


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Trev looks like a deer in the headlights.
> 
> Dang there Dobbins goes again!


I agree.


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> Florida, georgia or Oregon. All are better than any team ranked in the top 12, outside 1-3.  All 3 had better resumes than anyone else. Oregon would have captured more west coast viewers which does matter. Florida would have made the game more interesting as they are healthy for the first time since the first snap against Miami. Georgia because you could have left lsu at 2 and had lsu over Clemson, while georgia and ohio state would be a better match up on paper at least. But likely would have another all sec championship.


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson getting back in game now


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> Florida, georgia or Oregon. All are better than any team ranked in the top 12, outside 1-3.  All 3 had better resumes than anyone else. Oregon would have captured more west coast viewers which does matter. Florida would have made the game more interesting as they are healthy for the first time since the first snap against Miami. Georgia because you could have left lsu at 2 and had lsu over Clemson, while georgia and ohio state would be a better match up on paper at least. But likely would have another all sec championship.



So nothing that Uf, Uga, or Oregon did on the field but because of ratings and being healthy?


----------



## jmac7469 (Dec 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> So nothing that Uf, Uga, or Oregon did on the field but because of ratings and being healthy?


All 3 had better resumes than Oklahoma. Better wins better conferences.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> All 3 had better resumes than Oklahoma. Better wins better conferences.



Oregon and Ou both beat 2 current top 25 teams. Ou beat the current #7 team twice. Uga had a shot at Lsu and failed miserably. All 3 would've been dominated yesterday as well as UF.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> So basically  nothing out of line or any reason to "lose respect"?


No. Unless you’re a Clemson homer looking for a reason


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2019)

Just wanted to let Snook and Guth know that the game is now on Youtube, if they want to watch it again to try to see where things went wrong.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Just wanted to let Snook and Guth know that the game is now on Youtube, if they want to watch it again to try to see where things went wrong.



Looking forward to the 4 YouTube videos we're about to see posted. ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2019)

jmac7469 said:


> Florida, georgia or Oregon. All are better than any team ranked in the top 12, outside 1-3.  All 3 had better resumes than anyone else. Oregon would have captured more west coast viewers which does matter. Florida would have made the game more interesting as they are healthy for the first time since the first snap against Miami. Georgia because you could have left lsu at 2 and had lsu over Clemson, while georgia and ohio state would be a better match up on paper at least. But likely would have another all sec championship.


Ohio State would have destroyed Georgia. And I'm pretty sure nobody would have wanted to see a Georgia/LSU rematch. The SEC championship game wasn't even a match


----------

